# Screen sizing website



## Esoteric (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey, do any of you guys know of a website where I could put in the square footage of screen and aspect ratio I want and it will give me the screen size?

Mike


----------



## headcrab (Aug 10, 2010)

Projector Calculator
HTDepot.com offers best projector screen value for home theater

Might not be exactly what you want, but it allows you to match throw and screen size to a particular projector. If you just want to get screen size from area and aspect ratio, pick a projector in the list that supports your data, and then play with the sliders.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't know of a website, but here's an Excel spreadsheet I made several years ago, to determine how to go from a 50" 4:3 TV to a 16:9 TV without losing any screen real estate. Maybe you can adapt it to your needs.
View attachment 50_TV.xls.zip


----------



## museav (Aug 11, 2010)

Esoteric said:


> Hey, do any of you guys know of a website where I could put in the square footage of screen and aspect ratio I want and it will give me the screen size?


Mike, are you wanting to enter X square feet of screen at a selected aspect ratio and get the associated height and width? Something like you know you have a projector with X lumens so that can support Y square feet of image area so what height and width is that for different formats? I don't know of anything like that but it shouldn't be too difficult to put together a spreadsheet based on Pythagorean Theorem.


----------



## hcproductions (Aug 13, 2010)

projectorcentral.com

find their projector calculator on the left side of the screen and look up the projector and it'll figure everything out for you. I think there's something with the aspect ratio in there as well.


----------



## museav (Aug 14, 2010)

I think that what Mike may be looking for is not related to a specific model but more figuring out just how large an image you can support if you have X lumens and want Y ftL of image brightness. X/Y will give you the image area but then what image dimensions does that represent for different formats?


----------



## MisterTim (Aug 14, 2010)

This is how I do it...call me oldschool if you want. 

XY = Z
X/Y = A
X^2 + Y^2 = S^2

Where X and Y are your dimensions, Z is your square footage, A is your aspect ratio(in fraction form), and S is your screen size. 

If you want throw distance, lumen calculations, etc. then sure, go to the site, but I'll take my system of equations any day.


----------

